# I really ,really hate getting a Colonoscopy



## Davey Jones (Oct 30, 2013)

Just had it done yesterday.

Its not really the procedure itself,its that damn prep liquid they make us drink.
After all these years you would think they would come up with a better tasting drink.


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 30, 2013)

I feel your pain brother.

The last colonoscopy I had, for the prep I did the pills. It's something like about 60 horse pills and you take 6 of them every 15 minutes with a big glass of water and also drink a lot more than that during the day.

HOLY HANNA !! before they kicked in and "stuff' starting coming out of me, I did think for a little while I was just going to explode before they started to work their magic.

I have to have one again the first part of 2015, oh boy I can hardly wait for that. I'll most likey do the pills again, oh yeah, they are close to $90.00, that alone almost made me crap myself when I went to pick them up at the Drug Store.

All in all they cleaned me out better than the liquid did a few year prior to that, 3 years ago.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 30, 2013)

Hate it or not, you must keep fronting up regularly.
You've got too much to lose otherwise.

Said she who's never had one, but my husband, with a strong family history of gut cancer, has regular colonoscopies and endoscopies.
I've had a barium enema which was great fun. How often do you get to see your own bowel on a TV screen?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

Boy, this is a subject near, but not dear to my heart lately. As Warrigal indicated, a necessary evil...I did find out one thing on my last colonoscopy though. The doctor wrote me a prescription for a pretty spendy laxative. I asked the pharmacist if there was a generic available. She escorted me over to the laxative aisle and handed me a bottle of ClearLax...same thing as the prescription only $20 cheaper...and it did it's job just fine!  They try to get you coming and going.


----------



## Sid (Oct 30, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I feel your pain brother.
> 
> The last colonoscopy I had, for the prep I did the pills. It's something like about 60 horse pills and you take 6 of them every 15 minutes with a big glass of water and also drink a lot more than that during the day.
> 
> ...




      It's the water that done the deed, the pills just a trick to get you to drink all that water.


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

I've never had one but I would really, really hate to do so. My son is getting one every six months.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 30, 2013)

_Hi Drifter are you the same Drifter that was on Seniors Helping Seniors, either way it's good to see you here and _


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

I confess I'm guilty. I did get over that way on occasion once upon a time. I guess I don't recognize you unless you were the one wearing the slippers or had that beautiful eye, eyeballing me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Drifter, glad you drifted our way!  

 My husband and I have never gotten colonoscopies, and don't intend to do so.  I have a relative that was getting them, had polyps removed, got colon cancer, had a section of his colon removed, the cancer spread to his prostate, liver, etc., and now after suffering with extensive chemo and radiation treatments, he has passed on.  I've heard of too many internal injuries and infections acquired through that procedure when done in a careless way, when done in a hurry or on a time schedule, or when done with unclean instruments. http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5017&highlight=colonoscopy


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> [ Snip ]  They try to get you coming and going.


Poor choice of words, OG.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 30, 2013)

drifter said:


> I confess I'm guilty. I did get over that way on occasion once upon a time. I guess I don't recognize you unless you were the one wearing the slippers.



I'll be watching you like a Hawk.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> [ Snip ] How often do you get to see your own bowel on a TV screen?


The _Big Brother_ franchise is waning ..... enter _*Big Bowel *_???

Calling all gastroenterologists.


----------



## terra (Oct 31, 2013)

..... only Robin Williams can make it so funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHZulL-eGnw


.... and another one.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9WWREy-EXg


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't drive the wrong way on one-way streets, I don't go in the Out exit and I don't get colonoscopies. Very simple. 

Hell, I haven't had a doctor listen to my _heart_ for over 30 years - you think I'm going to let them send a video drone into my nether regions? :chargrined:

It's just another creative way they've come up with for making a profit.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

Phil, think of it as making a contribution into your doctor's retirement fund.  

PS:  A colonoscopy about ten years ago MAY have saved my life (cancerous polyp).  What the hell, I will say it saved my life ..... I'm still here, aren't I?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Phil, think of it as making a contribution into your doctor's retirement fund.



It certainly is that.



> PS:  A colonoscopy about ten years ago MAY have saved my life (cancerous polyp).  What the hell, I will say it saved my life ..... I'm still here, aren't I?



I'm glad it did, i really am. Unfortunately the process goes against one of the principles of my life philosophy - "you don't go looking for trouble". 

If I die, I die. No big deal. I'd rather die with my dignity intact.


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never had one but if there were indications that something was wrong, I'd do it.  I plan to live to over 100 so need to make sure I'm on top of the potential problems.   Seems colon cancer is more common now and I wonder if that is because of our diets?   I'm guessing it has a lot to do with it.

Roughage people, eat those prunes!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

Lack of exercise, poor diet and smoking are all factors that we can control. Age, family history and even our race are beyond our ability to control. 

As with most modern "diseases".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2013)

They send me a fecal occult testing kit in the mail once a year, I do that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I can't be the only person that thought of this ...


Fecal Occult Ceremony


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 31, 2013)

I had BOTH colonoscopies and endoscopies done at once last Tuesday.
The best part of all this is when they knock  me out and I wake up to a glass of apple juice.

Cost? co pay $150.


----------



## drifter (Oct 31, 2013)

By the way, Jillaroo, I like that welcome sign. Reminds me of a branding iron. You might oughta keep your eye on the sign. I've been known to have a slight of hand in as card game.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

I recently had a pill cam test...for the uninitiated, this is a procedure in which you swallow a small camera the size of a large capsule.  It starts recording the minute it hits your mouth until you pass it, normally a day or two later.  By this time the battery is supposedly worn out.  

They have you swallow the camera at 8:00 in the morning and hook you up to a belt that monitors the progress of the camera.  You then go about your day until around 5:00 pm when you return to have the belt removed.  

Around 3:00 pm I had the urge and upon finishing my business, lo and behold the toilet bowel was lit up with a light flashing like a sensor light on top of a school bus.  I immediately called the nurse and told her I had passed the camera.  She asked me if I was sure and I told her I was pretty sure, unless the government is monitoring my toilet habits, in that case I have more problems than I thought!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2013)

Dave Barry's column on this subject has become a true classic. Some of you have probably seen it by now, but in any case, it's worth reading again!

http://www.miamiherald.com/2009/02/11/427603/dave-barry-a-journey-into-my-colon.html


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, they are a pain in the ass. I have had two so far and am due for one next year. As they fill your intestines full of air, it creates giant size farts afterwards. Kinda comical with everyone in the room blasting away.

Ozarkgal, I would never get that pill down. I have trouble swallowing any pill. Maybe they could reverse the little motor in the pill and insert while I'm having my colonoscopy.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> I'd rather die with my dignity intact.


There are no guarantees of that Phil .....
 :notfair:

I've had my dignity shredded many times ......
:wink:


----------



## Casper (Oct 31, 2013)

_*I've had 2 so far.....with a family history of bowel cancer.....
my mum and two of her brothers had it.....I'm not taking any chances.....
as mentioned before, the worst part is the prep before the procedure.....
So far all clear for me except a benign polyp last time.....
I don't see what dignity has to do with it at all.....*_ :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2013)

If my immediate family had a history of bowel cancer, I would likely take the test also.


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 7, 2013)

Had one last Wednesday,  apart from the restricted diet for three days beforehand,  and the darned prep stuff that had me tied to my toilet for a few hours,  it was a breeze.  Turned up at the hospital,  got some sleepy juice,  then woke up feeling not too bad.  Had a sandwich and a cuppa,  waited a while so that they could see I was OK,  then came home.  Nothing really to worry about after all.  It was all clear for me too, apart from a couple of polyps, which were removed.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't drive the wrong way on one-way streets, I don't go in the Out exit and I don't get colonoscopies. Very simple.


_
There is another way ... and it is Medicare and insurance companies approved.  Remember the old "fecal blood test"?  Something similar except it not only tests for blood, it also tests DNA which shows CA DNA.  It is called a Cologuard Test.  Your doctor should have the requisitions available.  You fill out your portion [ name, address, Medicare number ] and send that in.  You will be sent via UPS a box containing the sample container plus preservative for that, as well as what seems remarkably like the DNA test done by swiping the inside of mouths ... also with a preservative tube.  

And the best part! ... there is NO prep.  No cleaning out of bowels.  And no restrictions on food or drink.

Get info from www.cologuardtest.com  or call Exact Sciences at 1-844-870-8878

edited to add that only if something nasty shows up on the screening would anyone be asked to go the colonoscopy route.
_


----------



## imp (Jun 21, 2015)

At 73, still ain't had one. Prolly 'cause not enough symptoms to force doctors to enforce convictions! I know, I know. But, scrapping all the argument, if my first one at 50 had revealed,......or at 60 had revealed..... or I've just been lucky, or fortunate? 

My friend, Charlie, born 7 days after me, known him since sophomore in high school, almost 60 years, had colonoscopy first time, years ago, found polyps, some removed. Later, "seeds" (radioactive), introduced into his prostate (3 years ago), now, kidney stones, 2, one of them 1.4 cm, other .5 cm, two days hence he gets anesthesia, a ureter stent to cover possible blockage of the big one, sonic shock therapy to break them up.

I understand the medics' method there. The bigger one might fracture into potentially ureter-blocking pieces, can't do sonic shock only on the smaller one, so, a "stone & a hard place". Years back, the bigger one meant kidney removal, and the smaller leave alone, until dislodged, and blocks ureter. 

Poor Charlie!  My old friend besieged by such health problems while his old buddy here is just hanging out.    I AM a very fortunate old bastard, don't no one deny it!  

(What's the forum stand on profanity?)..............imp


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2015)

I once had a sigmoidoscopy, which is a type of colonoscopy, but the patient is kept awake on the doctor's table while he performs his job of placing the colonscope up the patient's rectum as far as the patient can tolerate. Normally, it only checks the lower bowel. If the doctor would push the colonscope any farther up the bowel, the patient would not be able to tolerate the pain. I only had one of these and then opted to have the colonoscopy twice since with nothing found. You may not like having a colonoscopy, but how would you would feel about having colon cancer?


----------



## imp (Jun 25, 2015)

*"how would you would feel about having colon cancer?"

*Pretty disconsolate! First concern would be where it originated.    imp


----------



## Red (Jun 28, 2015)

Bowel cancer is pretty bad, get the colonoscopy........says the voice of experience.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

imp said:


> At 73, still ain't had one. Prolly 'cause not enough symptoms to force doctors to enforce convictions! I know, I know. But, scrapping all the argument, if my first one at 50 had revealed,......or at 60 had revealed..... or I've just been lucky, or fortunate?
> 
> My friend, Charlie, born 7 days after me, known him since sophomore in high school, almost 60 years, had colonoscopy first time, years ago, found polyps, some removed. Later, "seeds" (radioactive), introduced into his prostate (3 years ago), now, kidney stones, 2, one of them 1.4 cm, other .5 cm, two days hence he gets anesthesia, a ureter stent to cover possible blockage of the big one, sonic shock therapy to break them up.
> 
> ...



I haven't had one either, and don't intend to get one unless I think it's mandatory.  I take an annual fecal occult test at home, and that's about it.  A relative of mine had regular colonoscopies, then one time after removing growths like they always do, he was diagnosed with colon cancer.  After removing part of his colon and doing the usual toxic chemo and radiation, the cancer spread to his prostate, after they operated on that and "treated" that cancer, he had cancer then in his liver.

  Needless to say, after much pain and suffering for years, and lots of money spent for hospital and doctor treatments, he died at home (hospital bed, hospice care, IV pain drips, etc.) at the age of 65.  Before this he was healthy, mainly vegetarian, healthy diet, runner when younger, didn't drink or smoke.  I know people will disagree with me, but I think that these types of invasive tests can actually cause cancer, or at least, cause the cancer to spread.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 28, 2015)

AZ Jim's rule for those getting a rectal digital examination.  Look carefully at the examining doctors hands.  If he has long FAT fingers tell him  you thought he was a eye doctor and leave.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2015)

Beam me up, Scotty....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 28, 2015)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## d0ug (Jun 30, 2015)

They killed Andy Rooney _of 60 Minutes with a _colonoscopy and he had no symptoms. You can go to the drug store and get what they call the fit test and it will tell you if there is any blood in you waist [shit] and if so get a ultrasound at least it will not kill you.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 30, 2015)

I may be told to "mind my own business" but for the record, I have to tell you this. My husband kept putting off having a colonoscopy for years. Finally, he broke down and had one done but it was too late. They found he already had colon cancer and it was bad. They did surgery and then he went ahead and took the chemo treatments but none of this helped. He was miserable and in pain during the chemo. Everything just made him even more miserable and in pain. He lasted 5 years but his quality of life was gone as soon as they found the first sign of cancer. Toward the end, even morphine wasn't strong enough to help with his pain. He begged to die but, he kept hanging on in spite of his wishes. He lost so much weight, he wasn't anything but skin and bones and that is no exaggeration. This is an abbreviated version of what he went through.   If he could be here now to advise you, he would say, no, don't put it off. Do it. If you don't want to do it for yourself, do it for your spouse and/or your children. Don't put them through you having colon cancer. I've had one done and in my opinion, there's nothing to it. It didn't bother me one bit. I apologize if I should have "minded my own business" but I felt like I should let you know this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2015)

My condolences AprilSun, I too have lost family who suffered a similar fate with the cancer treatments.  Don't apologize, you are wise to share your opinion here for others, although not all of us will agree with the testing.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I haven't had one either, and don't intend to get one unless I think it's mandatory.  I take an annual fecal occult test at home, and that's about it.  A relative of mine had regular colonoscopies, then one time after removing growths like they always do, he was diagnosed with colon cancer.  After removing part of his colon and doing the usual toxic chemo and radiation, the cancer spread to his prostate, after they operated on that and "treated" that cancer, he had cancer then in his liver.
> 
> Needless to say, after much pain and suffering for years, and lots of money spent for hospital and doctor treatments, he died at home (hospital bed, hospice care, IV pain drips, etc.) at the age of 65.  Before this he was healthy, mainly vegetarian, healthy diet, runner when younger, didn't drink or smoke.  I know people will disagree with me, but I think that these types of invasive tests can actually cause cancer, or at least, cause the cancer to spread.



Literally the cure is sometimes worse than the disease. I know people who take tests like colonoscopies as prescribed and they are wiped out for 3-5 days partly because of the laxative. Ummm, dehydrating the body and depleting it of nutrients that are used by it's own immune system might be all the time a disease or cancer needs to set in or start growing at will. Same for those who get a lot of blood tests or have a lot of procedures done, the prep can deplete the body as much as anything. Yes if you can't walk and a surgery is the answer then do it but if it's an option I'd like to keep it an option.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My condolences AprilSun, I too have lost family who suffered a similar fate with the cancer treatments.  Don't apologize, you are wise to share your opinion here for others, although not all of us will agree with the testing.



Thank you SeaBreeze. I realize that this is a personal decision but I felt like I had to share at least that much and then it's up to each individual. I could have told so much more but I didn't see the point in going into that much detail. But, I will say, that I have never felt so helpless in my life. I was doing all I could do and it still was not enough through no fault of his own. Cancer is just that bad.


----------

